# Agents - on board



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I suspect we have some people on this board who are paid by government agencies to be here...


Really? Is that supposed to be a surprise?


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my damn check!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Can I get paid too?
I don't work but for the right set of benefits I might consider it... my benefit package would probably contradict their agenda. Oh well. I hope they have a great time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Never believe your own press. If I paid attention to every innuendo in the posts on this board I would stop coming here. 
It's a forum, you can only belief a portion of what people post and when they post half a statement and leave the rest to imagination it's all part of the fun.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Who do you think? That'll start a fight if they aren't or are.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I did have an application in for an internship at the NSA a few years ago.... HEY!!!!, why is everybody looking at me like that?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't worry about it too much. I come here for ideas and general chat about how to prep which is perfectly legal. I'm not looking to overturn the government or build an illegal item. 

Most of what I post here would get my friends and neighbors looking at me a bit odd because most of them aren't interested in "buying prep insurance just in case". Here I can speak freely and sometimes the conversation can be fun, especially with Mish and Slippy after he's had a few.

I've learned a lot here, some really level headed smart people here. Some idiots here but even a broken clock is right twice a day and sometimes they hit the nail on the head with an idea outside the box.

So really, who cares...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm always worried about the people who posted once when the site started then again two three years later.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

With Will's diatribes, Slippy's pike business, oddapple's own language, and Paul's supervillian-ery... whatever they're getting paid, it isn't enough.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> With Will's diatribes, Slippy's pike business, oddapple's own language, and Paul's supervillian-ery... whatever they're getting paid, it isn't enough.


Tell me about it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm with Maine marine on this one... I'm sure a govt agent has or still is snoopin around hoping to find wrong doers. The govt is well known for spending money for the wrong reasons and wasting money anyway. This forum is populated by patriots not terrorist. I know the word patriot is undesirable as far as the govt is concerned, but it is what it is, we all just have to be undesirable for now. But for any govt agent reading this, we; in this forum are not criminals. We are not doing anything illegal nor will we participate in anything against the Constitution.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Every piece of electronic communication we make is run through the scanner. They look for words like rights and bomb and senator and freedom and words we use every day! 
I frankly would rather have them join the forum and actually learn a little about me because I use too many of those darn key words! On the other hand I don't spend my time with Muslims or on Muslim sites so that should give them a clue!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I suspect we have some people on this board who are paid by government agencies to be here...


If the president is getting all of his intel from CNN and YouTube, then it should stand to reason that the alphabet soup supporting his administration is here to learn just like the rest of us. I say we welcome them with open arms and help them out since the Supreme Kenyan is likely to leave them dangling in the wind.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I don't worry about it too much. I come here for ideas and general chat about how to prep which is perfectly legal. I'm not looking to overturn the government or build an illegal item.
> 
> Most of what I post here would get my friends and neighbors looking at me a bit odd because they aren't interested in "buying prep insurance just in case". Here I can speak freely and sometimes the conversation can be fun, especially with Mish and Slippy after he's had a few.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I would sell every one of you MFER'S out to the gov. for the right price! Nah, I'm just kidding. I like you guys too much. Unless the gov. is actually watching. If so, call me.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

They don't need to post or visit. Their algorithms do it all for them. 

I don't worry about our govt. I worry about the AI they will probably turn lose....if my car acts up tomorrow remember this post....oh wait it doesn't have wifi


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The only electronics in my care is the original AM radio - and I keep it turned off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The only electronics in my care is the original AM radio - and I keep it turned off.


You might as well keep it off. who listens to AM?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are two pretty good old time country radio stations on the AM band but when I drive is my quiet time - unless I'm on a back road covered in gravel. I still like to do a bit o' dirt trackin'!

I may not be able to walk fast or far but in my car, well let's just say sometimes you're always 17.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay, you figured me out. I am really a 6' 3'' guy that wears a suit, dark glasses and has an earpiece. Darn it I thought the Auntie routine would work on all of you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That's OK Auntie, I'll still flirt with you!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

HAHAHA you make laugh!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am willing to bet this board gets more government attention than Jihad.com!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'll spill the beans: Maine Marine is really a govt agent.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone even know the people who started the forum????? Personally, I'd be suspicious of the Chinese.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Trust me.....I am not a spy, I didn't use my personal e-mail for government business, The government will now be fully transparent and you will see what is in every bill before I sign it, and I never had sex with that woman!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't worry.
Agents care less what you say on this forum.
They've already been tracking your purchases, phone calls, and your trips to the gas pump.

They may be too busy rescrambling data that Hillary, Snowden, and Kerry are trading. ;-)


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The worst thing ive ever suggested was to deport justin beiber. And eating lots of beans. Beans just cause gastro intestinal hell if your not used to them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> You might as well keep it off. who listens to AM?


AM radio is used as some disgusting form of torture!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> The worst thing ive ever suggested was to deport justin beiber. And eating lots of beans. Beans just cause gastro intestinal hell if your not used to them.


You may have hit on to something TacticalCanuck...If all preppers ate beans at the same time the EPA may go to the POTUS and claim that we are disrupting national security because of the harmful methane gasses expelled into the atmosphere endanger the wildlife and clean air act.... and the Dept of Ed can say we are harmful to the children... Monsanto could sue the forum because they own the right to bean seeds and therefore they have rights to the gasses... [sigh, back to work. This was fun.]

Oh by the way - If we deport Justin Bieber... do the Canucks really want him back? After all he left Canada, and hates America... Hmmm maybe he will be Gov of Calif.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> You may have hit on to something TacticalCanuck...If all preppers ate beans at the same time the EPA may go to the POTUS and claim that we are disrupting national security because of the harmful methane gasses expelled into the atmosphere endanger the wildlife and clean air act.... and the Dept of Ed can say we are harmful to the children... Monsanto could sue the forum because they own the right to bean seeds and therefore they have rights to the gasses... [sigh, back to work. This was fun.]


I guess that would lead to a new gas tax. Best we plug this one before the feds read it and pass the idea along for a hefty raise.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> You might as well keep it off. who listens to AM?


When traveling I like to listen to AM. It seams like they have more local traffic updates than FM.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Does anyone even know the people who started the forum????? Personally, I'd be suspicious of the Chinese.


Well, I've been here since almost the beginning.
And I've been watching all of you. Each and every one. Some have already been placed on The List.:joyous:

Seriously, in my time here I have seen a few trolls who, in my opinion, have been trying to lead people in the firearms section to discuss/admit to/ give suggestions for/ things that clearly violate federal law.

I doubt if high level agencies are here looking for terrorists. They have better places to monitor. But I would not be surprised if BATFE agents pop in from time to time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe not the agencies themselves, but possibly Moles/informants serving their penance with the gubberment


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, I've been here since almost the beginning....


When RPD says he's been here since the beginning.... HE'S BEEN HERE SINCE THE BEGINNING! Badum boom...(I'll be here all week, don't forget to tip your waitress and bartender)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I suspect we have some people on this board who are paid by government agencies to be here...


LMAO! I doubt it. You guys are a bunch of feeder fish playing pretend.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## Karate Kid (Aug 15, 2015)

I want to comment on this thread, but being the new guy, if I comment or not, I run the risk of drawing attention to myself so I am at a loss of what to do.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

it really isn't nice to pull the MM's chain.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's creepy thinking someone may be here posting on the government dole, yet anything is possible. I do believe that governments outside the US have paid posters that use forums and such as a platform to sway or manipulate public opinion, now that, if the news is correct is going on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I do believe that governments outside the US have paid posters that use forums and such as a platform to sway or manipulate public opinion


Locke and Demosthenes, anyone?

(A free, unused 'Like' to the first one to get that reference)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chain yank ? Maybe. But the truth is there isn't anyone here that that the gubberment thinks is important enough to watch. Y'all think to highly of yourselves.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Karate Kid said:


> I want to comment on this thread, but being the new guy, if I comment or not, I run the risk of drawing attention to myself so I am at a loss of what to do.


KARATE KID IS THE FUZZ!!!:hororr:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have hawgrider on ignore so I have to say I do not suspect him/her - I am not sure that a college graduate could fake the bad sentence structure he often uses and frankly if he is an agent It would really show how badly the government sucks
> 
> Plus the vast majority of his/her posts are negative attacks and that is not how an intelligent intelligence agent would act
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Karate Kid said:


> I want to comment on this thread, but being the new guy, if I comment or not, I run the risk of drawing attention to myself so I am at a loss of what to do.


It's OK. I am a mod. The boss told me you are one of us and to make sure you don't get banned. Even if you do, I have a replacement account ready for you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawg. You are being a jerk. You come around to just be a jerk. Stop being a jerk. Life is too short for that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hawg. You are being a jerk. You come around to just be a jerk. Stop being a jerk. Life is too short for that.


At least I do something pretty good.

Come on Denton you actually believe this garbage? If so I just lost some respect for you.

I made some good posts the other day. Geez 1 aww crap and everything else is down the drain.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All I know is that anytime I can see Richard Simmons on a Rope Swing around lunchtime, I usually eat less or throw up more! :eagerness:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Nothing like referencing ancient history  Orators and philosophers have a lot to teach us. 

I am being a good Auntie and biting my tongue. Sure hurts


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> When traveling I like to listen to AM. It seams like they have more local traffic updates than FM.


 right after I retired I started OTR trucking.
one night about 1 am I was heading to Indianapolis from Elisabeth town KY on the back roads like highway 60 or 36 or something anyway my radio went flipping stupid all I could get was an AM polka station that was weird enough but what was even weirder was it only too me an hour to get to Indy about 10 minutes out from Indy this song came on and I just about lost it.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Karate Kid said:


> I want to comment on this thread, but being the new guy, if I comment or not, I run the risk of drawing attention to myself so I am at a loss of what to do.


I would go with " Sweep the leg Daniel son." But that might just be me.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Locke and Demosthenes, anyone?
> 
> (A free, unused 'Like' to the first one to get that reference)


Ender would be disappointed by this thread.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

View attachment 12442


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Get smart cone of silence.






M-1 carbine in the background on the wall.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Don't worry.
> Agents care less what you say on this forum.
> They've already been tracking your purchases, phone calls, and your trips to the gas pump. ;-)


This morning I went in for my colonoscopy. The anesthesiologist connected the syringe of Propofol and gave it a little push. I felt a slight burn as usual at the injection site but didn't seem to go out like I normally do (I've had way too many of these). So I look up at the anesthesiologist questioningly and he asks me how I'm doing. I started to answer but saw a guy dressed in a black suit and tie; wearing dark glasses come into view just before the anesthesiologist tweaked the syringe of Propofol again. Then I went out. I guess those guess want to look into everything. I told my neighbor a few minutes ago and he said I should have gone done to the airport. TAS would have given me a colonoscopy for free. I told him now that I'm on Medicare with the F supplement, it was pretty much free anyway and the nurses looked a lot better, too.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Drugs will do that for ya... even the guy in black looks ok with a big enough dose.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

^^^^ Agent!! ^^^^


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Don't worry guys I found a photo so now we all know who to watch for.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

still waiting! yoohooo! where is my check?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

paraquack said:


> This morning I went in for my colonoscopy. The anesthesiologist connected the syringe of Propofol and gave it a little push. I felt a slight burn as usual at the injection site but didn't seem to go out like I normally do (I've had way too many of these). So I look up at the anesthesiologist questioningly and he asks me how I'm doing. I started to answer but saw a guy dressed in a black suit and tie; wearing dark glasses come into view just before the anesthesiologist tweaked the syringe of Propofol again. Then I went out. I guess those guess want to look into everything. I told my neighbor a few minutes ago and he said I should have gone done to the airport. TAS would have given me a colonoscopy for free. I told him now that I'm on Medicare with the F supplement, it was pretty much free anyway and the nurses looked a lot better, too.


Did you get the CD that the Dr.burned for your colonoscopy?.or did the guy in the suit seize it?.my Dr.gave me the colonoscopy tour on cd and I showed it to my wife so she could see whats been up my ass all these years!.

:facepalm:

Will the real Govt agent please stand up?.normally its the first op that starts a thread on something like this.that way they think it may cover their ass.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I wish I could get a paycheck for being here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I wish I could get a paycheck for being here.


I'd send an email to the boss and see if there is room for another employee but it seems her server has been confiscated.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Does anyone even know the people who started the forum????? Personally, I'd be suspicious of the Chinese.


 How you know I rike flied lice?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have hawgrider on ignore so I have to say I do not suspect him/her - I am not sure that a college graduate could fake the bad sentence structure he often uses and frankly if he is an agent It would really show how badly the government sucks
> 
> Plus the vast majority of his/her posts are negative attacks and that is not how an intelligent intelligence agent would act
> 
> ...


 We all can't be perfect now can we?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> We all can't be perfect now can we?


In another life he was a 1rst grade grammer teacher....Pffft! He really hurt my feelings when he said I have "bad sentence structure." I'm just going to go crawl into a cave now and curl up in the fetal position while I go on a hunger strike.:miserable:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> In another life he was a 1rst grade grammer teacher....Pffft! He really hurt my feelings when he said I have "bad sentence structure." I'm just going to go crawl into a cave now and curl up in the fetal position while I go on a hunger strike.:miserable:


You were a 1st grade grammar teacher in another life? Wow! You are rebelling against yourself in a wicked way, I see.

:anonymous:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What the heck is he talking about. Crazy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

James m said:


> What the heck is he talking about. Crazy.


Denton is having trouble reading what I wrote because I have bad sentence structure.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Denton is having trouble reading what I wrote because I have bad sentence structure.


I'm sorry; what did you say?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I payed real good attenuation in grammar scool.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm sorry; what did you say?


 Now your catching on. You must have me on Ignore. Ahhhh life is good!:joyous:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Here at the agency we use translators - they work really well.
Here is an example:
down home wall use uh convert thang t undestan wut yall sayin.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Um, like, I actually have to go to work. I am literally beside myself over it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Whut in tarnation th' heck is he talkin' about. Crazy.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I suspect we have some people on this board who are paid by government agencies to be here...


*GD it!!!! How do people find me out? AND, why are my checks so piddly? An agent can't win, I think this game is fixed!
*


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Leon said:


> View attachment 12472


*This is me sucking up to, Leon Super Moderator. Hey Leon, yer a grate guy!*


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Leon said:


> View attachment 12472


Hey! Leon! Where ya been, buddy? Long time no see.
Welcome back.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahhhhh I see we have new Super Duper Moderator. Hold me Denton I am scared.........


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know if preppers just act weird and register on a forum post once then come back two to three years later and post again. If I'm on a site then leave for two years I usually forget about it especially if I'm only posted once. But I think that might be agent suspicious behavior. Just pointing that out.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I suspect we have some people on this board who are paid by government agencies to be here...


Dude, I would welcome the government to pay me to be here... more beer money...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I mostly wonder.. what goverment are we talking about


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He's right. Any government could be here watching us. It could be a foreign power trying to cause trouble within our own borders. Wait what borders?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I honestly cant imagine why the government would care about us.

Then again, I can't imagine why the government does 99.9999 percent of the #$*% they do... so there's that...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If anyone here is really concerned, then request your FBI file through the FOIA. They have to give it to you.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I am not trying to be offensive and I hope I am wrong. But I always believed Kaylin was trying to assimilate the group using feminine whiles.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

I joined to facilitate my infiltration of a free lovin hippy chick commune. My code name is agent "orange". Don't tell ANYONE.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sidekahr said:


> if anyone here is really concerned, then request your fbi file through the foia. They have to give it to you.


Yeah, I did, it took a year. I could have made my own with a wide magic marker in black.
Everything was redacted but the date and the address block with my name.
They ran the copies through the copy machine to obliterate the overlay.
The joke was, they partially denied my request, but then gave me nothing on what they sent, WTF???
that was 15 years ago.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I suspect we have some people on this board who are paid by government agencies to be here...


Do we get a hint as to who you suspect? I want to know who I should be careful around.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Do we get a hint as to who you suspect? I want to know who I should be careful around.


And I just like spreading gossip, doubt, and animosity among the population. :mrgreen:
C'mon, tell us.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It can't be me I have an alibi. It's solid.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Hey couldn't be me. I have been busy doing.... some server maintenance


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

another day...no check! still waiting!!!!
sigh,they said this would be a good gig


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The check won't be mailed until you meet your quota!!


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

DAMMIT! 
guess i need to stop by more often


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> And I just like spreading gossip, doubt, and animosity among the population. :mrgreen:
> C'mon, tell us.


Ummmm okay.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Be advised, 

if you name an agent that might be on here, 

you can be charged with obstruction of justice.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Really?
Agent Smith!!! now come and get me ,you dirty low down alphabet soup guys! and bring my darn check!!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Ummmm okay.


Well, that's all this is really. No evidence provided, no names given, no reason to believe it. Just speculation.
What else good is it for?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I suspect we have some people on this board who are paid by government agencies to be here...


Do retirement checks count?

If so count me three times


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Well, that's all this is really. No evidence provided, no names given, no reason to believe it. Just speculation.
> What else good is it for?


Another reason to wear my fancy tin foil hat?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not understanding the point of this speculation.
We all know anything we post online can be found, and not to post stupid things. This is true regardless of where it's posted. This site is nothing special in that regard.
Starting a thread about *potential* agents that *might* be here is not very useful if it all boils down to "I'm not naming anyone, I'm not sure".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know much about nothing but I can guess that some idiot that came on in the last few days called HailFromTexas probably ain't our agent! HA!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am willing to bet it ain't Willie either. LOL


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Sure I could be charged but it would never stick... IDing an undercover agent is NOT obstruction of justice and if they charged me it would violate my 1st amendment rights.. plenty of case law on this
> 
> there are two people I suspect... however i am not naming names because I am not sure... and that would just be wrong


Aw Cmon buddy. Out with it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I wounder, what is the purpose of these agents? collecting info is kind of out of the question, they do that easy without ever making a post. So I assume that the problem is that they are either turning the discussions to something that they think will benefit them more.. but that is kind of really not worth any time. But they can also "dumb down" discussions, (this I have seen in other forums), people that post a lot, always attacks, ignores facts, reasoning and such in order to make the forum more or less useless and by doing that, defuse it and making it harder for the opponents to organise or get anything done.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I wounder, what is the purpose of these agents? collecting info is kind of out of the question, they do that easy without ever making a post. So I assume that the problem is that they are either turning the discussions to something that they think will benefit them more.. but that is kind of really not worth any time. But they can also "dumb down" discussions, (this I have seen in other forums), people that post a lot, always attacks, ignores facts, reasoning and such in order to make the forum more or less useless and by doing that, defuse it and making it harder for the opponents to organise or get anything done.


No we are just making a list, and checking it twice. Gonna to find out who's naughty or nice. DHS is coming to town.

Oops, I meant *they* .....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> No we are just making a list, and checking it twice. Gonna to find out who's naughty or nice. DHS is coming to town.
> 
> Oops, I meant *they* .....


I actually dont know what "DHS" is,


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Are you saying that all threads have to be useful????
> or
> Are you opposed to having a friendly reminder from time to that people should be careful what they say
> or
> are you off your meds again and being a cranky little elf


All threads should be a source or request for information. That's the whole point. This is neither.
Nor is this a reminder to anyone of that which we all already know quite well. (it comes with the territory)

This is more along the lines of an ego stroke, attempting to cast oneself to the forefront as knowing more than the rest of us, but being wholly unwilling to prove it. Provide evidence or kindly stop spreading gossip.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

hey gossip and hearsay are both good for entertainment.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> ...ignorant meany


Now just wait a darn minute! Being an Ignorant Meany is my job and ain't nobody taking my job...no how, no way. Plus I have tenure! :68:


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Now just wait a darn minute! Being an Ignorant Meany is my job and ain't nobody taking my job...no how, no way. Plus I have tenure! :68:


I want to be the "cranky little elf". Can I be the elf PLEEEEEASE?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> I want to be the "cranky little elf". Can I be the elf PLEEEEEASE?


I don't know SP, I always pictured you as a bit more masculine. But since you said PLEEEEEEASE...here you go; POOF, you're now the Cranky Elf!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

EVERYBODY should realize this.

There are evil disgusting smelly flea infested Federal agents watching us all.

Americans, we have a Constitution, the Feds do not obey nor abide by. How is that?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't know SP, I always pictured you as a bit more masculine. But since you said PLEEEEEEASE...here you go; POOF, you're now the Cranky Elf!


Well, I guess I should just own it now so..... Gypsy Water for everyone!!!!


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> not to post stupid things.


Uh oh...I am SO screwed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If you are going to be the THREAD COP you had better get busy..
> 
> I am a little disappointed in you... I never thought you would resort to insults and making a fellow member look bad. And accusing me of stroking my ego,,,, I would have thought that you have read enough of my posts that you know that is not true... I am going to caulk this up to a bad day on your part instead of you being a ignorant meany


I'm not hear to get your approval. Be disappointed all you like.
You started a thread with no other purpose than "I know something you don't know, and I'm not telling."
That was literally ALL this was about.
13 pages later, you've still provided nothing.

You'll know when I've decided to be a meany.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> SO now you are a mind reader and know why i started a thread? Are you Carnac the Magnificent?
> 
> I have no control over how many pages a thread goes, I have some amazing qualities but controlling thread page counts is not one of them
> 
> ...


So what was your intent when you started this thread Maine-Marine?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deleted by popular demand


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Stir the pot, take attention away from himself, create mistrust among members.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

My intent on reading was for info. It showed up on the Timeline feature on tapatalk and it piqued my curiosity. Maybe I have too much time to kill in a day.

I guess for me it is a given that when you put thoughts/info in a public place it can be read by anyone. It's why we have pseudonyms and it's why graffiti artist don't sign their real names phone numbers on their work.


I posted this primarily to give you a way to respond to some of the "abuse" you have taken over this. That is all.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> EVERYBODY should realize this.
> 
> There are evil disgusting smelly flea infested Federal agents watching us all.
> 
> Americans, we have a Constitution, the Feds do not obey nor abide by. How is that?


uuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh, foot spray?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> the word is here not hear... remember the word H_EAR_ has an EAR buried in it


No substance to offer, resort to correcting typos.

You, on the other hand, used a phrase that made no sense whatsoever and could not be confused with a typo, and I refused to correct it because it wasn't pertinent to the discussion.
It is now.

The phrase is "chalk it up".
Get the *caulk* out of your ears and listen a little closer next time you HEAR someone say it.

Also, your punctuation is atrocious. It wasn't necessary to point out until you decided to belittle the discussion. Shape up.

Thank the gods of IT for blocking all YouTube videos at the firewall so I don't have to be subjected to whatever drivel you find to be funny or poignant.

There's no need for mind reading. A narcissist is usually incredibly easy to identify.
You did the same thing with your "I'm prepping for an event coming soon, but won't tell what", like it was some kind of secret.
Now this.
All for attention, but never providing substance.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I did not have an intent - it was 10:30 PM...I was reading a few threads and I had a thought... I posted a thread
> 
> I wonder what my intent might have been... start a discussion, see if anybody agreed or disagreed...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new sig line!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> You are NOT paid to be here...


And do you really know that for a fact? Isn't it just possible that one of us government spies could be open about it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a tough day at work today, herding cats as I often have to do...So when the whistle blew, I was happy to read this thread in its entirety (again) as I worked out on the eliptical machine. I chuckled and I cringed, I even passed some gas but that could have been lunch. I'm glad the thread is over. Time to get to bashing some muslimes.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> And do you really know that for a fact? Isn't it just possible that one of us government spies could be open about it.


You're really Maine Marine aren't you???


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> You're really Maine Marine aren't you???


Wash your mouth! That is probably the most insulting thing I've been called since 5 PM


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

par·a·noi·a

ˌperəˈnoiə/

noun

a mental condition characterized by delusions of persecution, unwarranted jealousy, or exaggerated self-importance, typically elaborated into an organized system. It may be an aspect of chronic personality disorder, of drug abuse, or of a serious condition such as schizophrenia in which the person loses touch with reality.

synonyms: persecution complex,*delusions,obsession,*psychosis

"her husband had concocted a cruel scheme to inflict her with paranoia"

suspicion and mistrust of people or their actions without evidence or justification.

"the global paranoia about hackers and viruses"


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Hmmm....

I know of another guy that got a perma ban for deleting all his posts ... His name was Sockpuppet. Jus sayin..

Have a nice day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They already know who I am. They trained me I use to work for them. I hope they remember that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It really doesn't matter. we aren't a threat to the country and we aren't a bunch of subversives so let them check us out!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I just know I'm going to get a parking ticket if I say something negative about agents.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> par·a·noi·a
> 
> ˌperəˈnoiə/
> 
> ...


 Is it still ˌperəˈnoiə/ when you find out the NSA really spying on everyone, listening to your phones calls reading your emails. They said we were where tin foil hats when we tried to tell people about it , turns out we were not only right but they had gone even farther in their spying. Still are.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I know they are watching. They watch everything. The internet our phone calls the location by cell phone pings. They have cameras at every red light and license plate scanners collecting information everyday. Big brother 1984 big brother 1984 big brother 1984 big brother 1984.


----------

